# Creative Solutions for Attachment Management?



## Sean Lauren (Aug 28, 2020)

Any unique storage solutions for multiple front/back attachments to save space and make swapping a breeze?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nope. 
I'd suggest storing them in a level area, out of the way, up on timbers to keep them from rusting. Touch up the paint periodically if you are fussy, but do keep the oils clean and topped up on gearboxes for example and grease often.
Storing level can be your best friend when trying to unhook and hook up, although you do have some play on the leveling box.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I hang my post hole auger on. Chain from a beam on my shop eave, so that everything stays upright and easy to mount or remove.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

That's how I store mine also. Hanging in the shed.


----------



## willy81 (Jan 30, 2020)

I would put pallets down for the back attachments and then built a rack above the pallets for the front attachments as the front will lift higher example for the bucket or forks?? maybe??? good idea???


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I have a narrow tractor width overhang on old barn that I store attachments in....I may have to move several to get to what I need, which isnt ideal.

I placed all attachments on pallets and keep the forks at the front. That way I can use forks to move them around until I get to what I need....I may catch grief, but I dont lock down forks to do this so I only get down once to lock in the attachment I will be using.

Other than that, I keep box blade and bucket on tractor as I've been using them most. Come winter, the bucket will be swapped for hay spear.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Most attachments can handle the weather and most tractor owners have space. A backhoe is probably the biggest pain. They probably should be out of the weather for longish term storage, and they take up almost as much room as the tractor.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Groo said:


> Most attachments can handle the weather and most tractor owners e3have space. A backhoe is probably the biggest pain. They probably should be out of the weather for longish term storage, and they take up almost as much room as the tractor.


Yeah, but out of weather is better without question. I'm in humid south and rust can be an issue. I obviously have more room outside than inside, but figure having room inside would be waste if not used.

Shredder decks hold water which means rust. Most shredders rust out from the deck. 

If able, park em under cover without question...I may be OCD but I've stripped, sanded, rust treated and painted my shredder, blade, spear and forks....I enjoy the maintenance and keep everything I can under shed. I also sand, rust treat and paint the bbq every year, which is why it looks new after 20 years.....equipment is just too expensive to let sit in pasture if you can avoid it.


----------

